# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Euro Pop Contest-Международный конкурс молодых исполнителей

## Euro Pop Contest

*8 международный конкурс исполнитетелй популярной песни 
«Berliner Perle 2009»*
В рамках Международного Конкурса EuroPop Contest "Berliner Perle" проводятся  кастинги молодых исполнителей популярной песни в возрастных категориях от 10-13, 14-17 и 18-24 лет. 
Национальный отборочный конкурс будет проходить в рамках самой большой в Европе молодежной выставки YOU Messe Berlin 09.10.09, с участием звезд европейской эстрады. 
Только 15 лучших исполнителей, и только три исполнителя от страны в каждой возрастной категории, могут принять участие в отборочном конкурсе. 
*Финал конкурса* пройдет с 13 по 15 ноября, в Берлин съедутся лучшие исполнители из разных стран, но к сожалению т*олько три исполнителя от страны в каждой возрастной категории могут принять участие в финале.* 
Абсолютный победитель конкурса (Гран-При) получит контракт на выпуск singla в Европе. 

Для участия в отборочном конкурсе до *18.09.09* ждем от вас песню в MP3 формате, фото и краткую биографию 
на адрес www.info@europopcontest.com 

*До встречи в Берлине!*

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*Положение о Конкурсе*
Конкурс включает в себя обязательную и произвольную программу.
Произвольная - песня собственного сочинения или написана специально для исполнителя, песня своей страны или очень редко звучащая в средствах массовой информации.

Обязательная - мировой хит.
Требования к кандидатам.
Участником конкурса, может стать любой исполнитель или вокальный коллектив или возрасте от 10 до 24 года, выступающий в жанре популярной песни.

Для участия в конкурсе необходимо не позднее 01.09.2009 года выслать на электронный адрес оргкомитета info@europopcontest.com песню в MP3 формате, краткую информацию, фотографию, а также при наличии видиоматериал..

(Оргкомитет не берет на себя расходы по почтовым пересылкам, присланных на конкурс материалов, а также не возвращает их обратно).
Более подробная информация  на сайте

----------


## krumuz

Berliner Perle - FOREVER!!!:smile:

----------


## Mazaykina

Думаю, для того, чтобы у потенциальных участников появилось конкретное желание - надо выкладывать демо материал о прошедших фестивалях. А то- выбор на сегодня ОГРОМНЫЙ, а вот исполнительский уровень, состав жюри  и т.д. можно увидель только в видео репортажах или на крайний случай, аудио и фото. 
Надеюсь, у вашего фестиваля уже накоплен такой материал?  
Не принимайте, только лично на свой счет. 
Такое же предложение я написала* всем, интересующим меня организаторам.*

----------


## Euro Pop Contest

> Надеюсь, у вашего фестиваля уже накоплен такой материал?


Конечно!
Это участники и победители прошлого года. На 4.44 минуте победительница

----------


## Mazaykina

Сегодня прошел Всегерманский отборочный полуфинал. Я тоже помогала организаторам чем могла. (например, знаниями пауер поинта- делала презентационные слайды участников, спонсоров, партнеров) Пришлось и на видео-микшерных пультах постоять. Прикооольно. Но самое главное, что ребята МОЛОДЦЫ!!!! Есть такие звездочки, просто заслушаться можно.  Как только будет видео готово- обязательно выставлю, чтоб показать, что у нас тут тоже есть кому петь!!! (Если честно, я уже в этом стала сомневаться. Увы, современные дети не хотят заниматься серьезно, все делают только в свое удовольствие, а понимание, что пение - это колоссальный труд есть ДАЛЕКО не у каждого). Даааа, я представляю, как трудно придется жюри в ноябре отобрать лучших...

----------


## Euro Pop Contest

*8 международный конкурс исполнитетелй популярной песни 
«Berliner Perle 2009»*
*ФИНАЛ*

*13, 14, 15 ноября 2009. Начало в 16 ч.* 

*В Российском Доме Науки и Культуры
Friedrichstr. 176-179 | 10117 Berlin* 

В конкурсе принимаю участие лучшие молодые исполнители поп музыки от 10 до 24 лет из Израиля, Казахстана, Испании, Кипра, Мальты, Голландии, Италии, Румынии, Польши, Болгарии, Латвии, Литвы, Эстонии, Молдавии, Белоруссии, Украины, России, Португалии, Сербии, Киргизстана, Германии.

Почетные гости конкурса: 
Гран-При Berliner Perle 2008 Alina Eremia, экс солист группы US5 Винц Томас, немецкая певица и актриса Нина Хаген, танцевальный дует Funky Lovers и другие.

В Гала-концерте принимают участие победители конкурса и популярные звезды Германии.

----------


## Mazaykina

Вчера прошел первый тур. Приехали очень сильные участники с 20-ти стран.  :Ok:  Первый день- песня на языке своей страны. Сегодня- мировой шлягер. 
*Желаю ВСЕМ участникам- УДАЧИ!*

----------


## Mazaykina

Сегодня жюри просто в тупике... такой высокий уровень исполнительства... :Ok:  А зато зрителям какой кайф!!! Разные вокальные школы, совершенно индивидуальные тембры. Закрываешь глаза и не веришь, что на сцене ДЕТИ!!! Настолько все ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНО! 
Завтра, после объявления результатов, обязательно сделаем репортаж с места событий.

----------


## Uvart

Будут ли выкладываться где-нибудь записи с выступлениями конкурсантов? Или этой чести удостоится только победитель?

----------


## Mazaykina

> Будут ли выкладываться где-нибудь записи с выступлениями конкурсантов? Или этой чести удостоится только победитель?


Следите за новостями. Мы все сообщим.

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

Мне посчастливилось быть там и подготовить конкурсанта из России - Алекса Бондаренко.Он вошёл в пятёрку сильнейших - и это для дебютанта прекрасный результат.Уровень конкурса потряс: чёткая организация,евро-свет,евро-звук..Всем была дана возможность заказать съёмку своих номеров(практически - концертный клип!) Очень удобно было жить в Русском Доме,в центре Берлина(в след.раз размещусь там же).Мощные конкуренты !..жюри пришлось не сладко.Правда,мне(и не только мне)показался не очень интересным гран-при,но..как знать - может,это сейчас и есть "формат"...
Думаю,на этих постерах скоро появятся чудесные девочки-молдаванки,красавец-Батырхан,очаровательные блондинки из Москвы и Кёнигсберга,берлинская Уитни с саксом,болгарская Дивна(дивная девочка!)литовские крутые парни из"Квинты"...Ребята,вы были просто красавцы! пишите сюда - скоро здесь должно появиться фото и видео:wink:
Классно,что форум нам предоставил такую возможнось!

----------


## Прайд

Полностью согласен с мнением моего педагога! Конкуренция была просто потрясающая. Ребята просто рвались за местами, можно сказать, выпрыгивали из собственных портков)))) :Aga:  Мы сделали всё, что смогли! Да, может быть ещё пока мало опыта,возможно и волнение сыграло свою роль! но на сцене не без этого! всё ещё впереди. Победы,поражения и прочие сражения)))) Огромное спасибо Моему педагогу,Сёминой Л.Р. Это ТАЛИСМАНИЩЕ)))) Зайкиной Марине за то что не оставляла нас на протяжение этого пути! А так же всем организаторам.

----------


## V.Kostrov

*Прайд*,
 Леш!!! Поздравляю тебя с достойным выступлением и хорошим результатом!!! Молодец!!! Респект!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Прайд

Спасибо на добром слове :Ok:  Мы ещё,Мы ещё поборемся))))

----------


## Alenajazz

*Прайд*,
 Поздравляем и гордимся!!!!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

*Лариса Рудольфовна*,
 Поздравляю! Супер-пупер!!!!!! Гордость так и распирает!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Прайд

Ради  вас, родные)))

----------


## Прайд

:smile:

----------


## Alenajazz

*Прайд*,
 Молодец!!!! Город Владимир - рулит! :Ok:

----------


## Прайд

Ради  вас, родные)))

----------


## Прайд

Это Владимир)))) Если иногда повторяюсь, извините! Глюк бывает

----------


## Alenajazz

*Прайд*,
 Гитара хорошая!!!! А ты на концерт "Металлики" 24-25 апреля в Москве пойдешь?????

----------


## Прайд

Спасибо) Хотелось бы сходить, но они другими стали! не такими жёсткими и мощными,как раньше! Заальтрнативились, постриглись,другими стали

----------


## Батырхан

ааайййй.....халяяяу....Здравствуйте МАРИНА...привет Леша....пока здесь из участников только тебя вижу....думаю будут еще....я с вами согласен полностью....было все круто...весало,,,пообщались,со всеми познокомились...а на счет уровня конкурса этот отдельный разговор...вообщем все круто...спасибо за все....ждем теперь фоток по большн и ВИДЕО))))

----------


## Батырхан

Марина...вы предстовляете,,,,я сам не знал....я оказывается здесь уже зарегестрирован,уже с прошлого года))))

----------


## Mazaykina

*Alenajazz*,
Аленка, ты бы слышала, как он пел Христа... просто нет слов...
Леш, я не преувеличиваю, это правда.
*Батырхан*,
Вот это сюрпиииз!!! Батырхан, я ОЧЕНЬ рада твоему появлению!!!   :Ok:  Давай, ребят активизируй! Мы сейчас обрабатываем видео и аудио. Будем делать свое, интернет голосование.

----------


## Alenajazz

> постриглись


Басист и гитарист - патлатые!



> как он пел Христа..


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  и аплодисменты, переходящие в овации!!!!



> Батырхан, я ОЧЕНЬ рада твоему появлению!!!


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## anna_tykha

Очень хочется увидеть видео))))Конкурс был действительно сильным)
А Берлин меня просто Поразил!!!!!

----------


## anna_tykha

Всем приветик!!!!А как мне фотку свою вставить сюда????

----------


## Прайд

О! Батырхан))))) привет привет! а так же всем всем всем))))) всё кулл, я рад что был там, с вами!

----------


## Прайд

Марин,а скажите пожалуйста! когда я могу получить видео Христа??? Я весь в нетерпении, посмотреть хочу!

----------


## Alenajazz

> видео


И мы все ждём с нетерпением!!!!!

----------


## Прайд

:Ha:  :Ok: Согласен))))

----------


## Mazaykina

> Марин,а скажите пожалуйста! когда я могу получить видео Христа??? Я весь в нетерпении, посмотреть хочу!


Я тоже жду! Женя сидит все дни, режет и монтирует. Надеюсь. что скоро все будет готово.

----------


## Батырхан

у меня есть хорошее видео Христа...вот только я не знаю как сюда закинуть....подскажите?!!!!

----------


## schick

> у меня есть хорошее видео Христа...вот только я не знаю как сюда закинуть....подскажите?!!!!


Аха, я видела... Видео хорошее, чтобы посмотреть в общем плане, учесть все плюсы и минусы... Мы уже учли!)) :Ha:

----------


## schick

Кстати, ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ всем!!!! Очень рада всех тут видеть!!!)))) Скучаю по всем и всему. Было круто!!!

----------


## Лариса Рудольфовна

:Aga: Ага..когда вы праздновали ваше попадание в пятёрку.я вглядывалась в улицы вечернего Берлина из окна Русского Дома,ибо.. наутро улетал самолёт!:smile:

Нет,вы - молодцы!..Любой конкурс - это и профессиональный рост и дружба.У вас - сложилось.

----------


## Mazaykina

> у меня есть хорошее видео Христа..


А ты выложи на ютубе, потом копируешь цифры между = и здесь в расширенном режиме вставляешь

----------


## Прайд

Чувствую придётся подождать бульше 3-х 4-х обещаных дней! уже больше недели прошло... :Tu:  Но я всё таки надеюсь на положительный исход!                              

  P.S.С уважением,Прайд!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

*Прайд*,
Леш, я связывалась с Женей. Он постепенно рассылает сделанные клипы. Надеюсь, что в ближайшие дни и ты получишь ссылку.

----------


## Прайд

Спасибо большое за информацию))))

----------


## Прайд

Надеюсь,видео хорошее:smile:
Прямо сижу и предвкушаю)))

----------


## Батырхан

вуаля...))) не скажу что качество очень хорошая, но можно смотреть)))
Алексей Бондаренко


Группа "Квинта"

приятного просмотра...:cool::biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## schick

Я кайфую от этих номеров... Батыр, ты молодец!!!! Рада, что ты наконец закинул)))  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 
СПАСИБООООООООООО!!!!!!!

----------


## mvt-bd

Добрый день, Марина! Приятно было узнать, что вы связаны с этим конкурсом. Очень интересно было читать мнения. Мы 23 ноября вылетаем в Германию. Будем участвовать. Вобще нашей студии давно хочется сделать гастрольный тур. Но только так, чтобы концертов было много, хотим "Пахать", потому что есть что показать. Вы же понимаете, как детям важно видеть результат своего труда:)) www/bd26.ru C уважением Марина Томарева

----------


## Mazaykina

> Мы 23 ноября вылетаем в Германию.


ЗДОРВО!!! Значит встретимся обязательно!

----------


## Mazaykina

> ЗДОРВО!!! Значит встретимся обязательно!


Сегодня познакомилась с Мариной и ее замечательным вокально-танцевальным ансамблем. Молодцы ребята, так держать!!! Вообще есть очень интересные ребята. Слушаешь и поражаешься. как можно в столь юном возрасте ТАК профессионально петь!  :Ok:

----------

